# Democrat cover for election



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> WASHINGTON (AP) -- Abandoning his pledge to act by the end of summer, President Barack Obama has decided to delay any executive action on immigration until after the November congressional elections, White House officials said.


Here is hoping the fence riding liberal leaning (independents) voters have a brain and a memory when the head to the voting booth this fall. Is there anyone dim enough they don't know why Obama is postponing his circumvention of congress to give amnesty to the illegal immigrants. I would guess it's so the not to smart will think he isn't going to do it. Or perhaps not enough ISIS have penetrated our border yet.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How anyone with half a mind can vote left is beyond me. I am beginning to think liberalism is a disease or disorder.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It has to be a mental illness. What is sad is they blame the right for not working with the left but when has the left ever compromised?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Naw, Narrow Mindedness is the disease! Unfortunately it affects equally both the far left AND the far right! 
Lately it's reached epidemic proportions. Whether it's etiology is viral, bacterial, auto immune, genetic or neoplastic or all of the above, it' ultimately will most likely kill the host, that is, the country! Unless something is done to change things! 
The only prevention so far is better education and encouraging open minded objective examination of verifiable facts and numbers regarding problems, and somehow opening up totally closed and shut minds! And encouraging total avoidance of left and right wing websites and talk shows! 
Whoever coined the platitude " a Closed Mind Has No Visitors" had accuracy well under 1 MOA!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HH yes the whole Washington gene pool needs chlorine.


----------

